
Ketamine Stirs Up Hope–and Controversy–as a Depression Drug - anythingnonidin
https://www.wired.com/story/ketamine-stirs-up-hope-controversy-as-a-depression-drug
======
atomical
There are doctors charging patients $500-$1000 for one IV infusion when there
isn't any proof that IV infusions are more effective than oral ketamine.
Patients are being bankrupted by doctors that are more interested in raking in
the cash than helping their patients.

The truth is ketamine is a safe drug that has been around a long time. I'm
currently being prescribed Ketamine lozenges by a doctor. My doctor is taking
new patients. Please contact me if you would like his information. Depression
destroys lives, but doctors also have the ability to destroy lives by
withholding safe, effective, treatment as a means to profit. [0]

[0]
[http://www.ketamineadvocacynetwork.org/forums/topic/desperat...](http://www.ketamineadvocacynetwork.org/forums/topic/desperately-
need-intranasal-doc/)

~~~
anythingnonidin
Thanks for your thoughtful comment! What's your contact info (for people that
want to contact you), and what area is your doctor in?

~~~
atomical
adam.t.hallett@gmail.com 773.920.1928

DC area

